# Microvast Opens First Ultra-fast Electric Bus Charging Station



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The 3,200 kW, 2,065 m² charging station at Chongqing International Airport has six (6) 400kW individual chargers; each charger fills the bus battery in 5 to 10 minutes.

More...


----------

